# VIP922 and the iPhone



## daimhin

I am getting my 922 installed today and I was wondering if anyone has used the iPhone application to access one? Is it worth the $30 for the app?

Eric


----------



## Garyunc

I can't speak for VIP922 but I use the slingplayer for Iphone all the time to access my slingbox pro. IMO, yes it is worth the $30. I would have paid double the $30 to have it.


----------



## zer0cool

Once you've got your 922, you can log in to the dish Remote access site and you'll find a "Go Mobile" button at the top. you'll still have to purchase the Slingplayer from the iTunes Appstore, but Dish will credit your bill $29.99.

I've tried it out, and it seems to work fairly well. i paused something and it took forever to get back to live mode aand change the channel, and you definitely need to set up your favorite channels, or you'll spend a lot of time getting to them.


----------



## kstevens

the app works very well but don't use it with the 1st or 2nd gen iPhone. The interface is crippled.

Glor


----------



## zer0cool

I fully expect my experience to be improved when I upgrade to whatever Apple releases iPhone-wise this summer.


----------



## daimhin

I got my 922 installed this morning and I have the iPhone app using the link on the site. Glad to see they are going to reimburse the $30, makes that purchase much easier.

But I am having problems getting the Sling features to work. I am able to connect either from a web browser or the iPhone and I see the 922 and the My DVR tab works showing what's on the unit. But I am unable to view anything.

Has anyone else run into this? I am wondering if there is a port issue I am missing that I need to open in my router. I normally use an Apple Airport Extreme which doesn't support UPNP but I connected up an older router that does and I am seeing it opening ports 4500 and 5353 locally. But even with those ports open its still not working.


----------



## kstevens

I had a problem when I had the 922 connected to a switch between it and my airport base station. Once I connected the 922 directly to the airport, everything worked perfectly.

Ken


----------



## daimhin

I tried the direct connect to the router and nothing different happened. In talking to tech support today they said other people were reporting the same issue and they were looking into it. Guess I am going to let things sit overnight and see how they work tomorrow and then make another run at tech support tomorrow evening.


----------



## daimhin

Its working!

After fighting with things all day trying to get it to work I think the key thing to do is after you get everything setup on the 922 put it into standby mode for awhile. It seems it doesn't do the last bit of the setup until you do this.

I now have the Sling features working from laptop and from my iPhone and iPad. And the Weather and My Account options are working as well.

So guess at lunch today I will be playing with the Sling player from the office.


----------



## normang

Anyone try it on an iPad yet. Its probably isn't full screen and the 2x would probably make it look somewhat fuzzy, but would be interesting to know if someone has tried it?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

normang said:


> Anyone try it on an iPad yet. Its probably isn't full screen and the 2x would probably make it look somewhat fuzzy, but would be interesting to know if someone has tried it?


I don't yet have an iPad... but am hoping that by the time I do get one, Sling has released the updated version they said they were working on to support the higher resolution of the iPad.


----------



## daimhin

I have run it on my iPad and like you said the 2x does fuzzy it up some. Hopefully they will turn it into an Universal app so we don't have to buy a second version of the app.


----------



## HotRod19579

zer0cool said:


> Once you've got your 922, you can log in to the dish Remote access site and you'll find a "Go Mobile" button at the top. you'll still have to purchase the Slingplayer from the iTunes Appstore, but Dish will credit your bill $29.99.
> 
> I've tried it out, and it seems to work fairly well. i paused something and it took forever to get back to live mode aand change the channel, and you definitely need to set up your favorite channels, or you'll spend a lot of time getting to them.


My 922 was installed yesterday and I am trying to find the "Go Mobile" button that you reference so that I can download (get reimbursed) for the iPhone app. I can't find the "Go Mobile" button. I am signed in and I am at the remote access page (I think), URL is http://www.dishnetwork.com/tveverywhere/remoteaccess/default.aspx. Is there something else I need to do? Does Dish need to activate something?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

HotRod19579 said:


> My 922 was installed yesterday and I am trying to find the "Go Mobile" button that you reference so that I can download (get reimbursed) for the iPhone app. I can't find the "Go Mobile" button. I am signed in and I am at the remote access page (I think), URL is http://www.dishnetwork.com/tveverywhere/remoteaccess/default.aspx. Is there something else I need to do? Does Dish need to activate something?


You are not on the right place. You need to be at the same Web site where you can use Dish Remote Access.

Easiest way to get there is to login at the Dish Network site... then click "My Account" and then click "Dish Remote Access". You will then be at http://dish4.sling.com/index.php

And at that point you will see the "Go Mobile" button near the middle at the top of the page.


----------



## HotRod19579

Stewart Vernon said:


> You are not on the right place. You need to be at the same Web site where you can use Dish Remote Access.
> 
> Easiest way to get there is to login at the Dish Network site... then click "My Account" and then click "Dish Remote Access". You will then be at http://dish4.sling.com/index.php
> 
> And at that point you will see the "Go Mobile" button near the middle at the top of the page.


I found it, thanks.


----------

